# plants for 125



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what are some good plants for a 125 with p's?

The lighting will be 2 3ft fixtures each having 2x55 watt bulbs in them.
so: 220wats total on a 125 making= 1.76wpg

link to the lights:
link

I also dont have the lights so could change my mind but the budget is 300$ and thses seem to be what i need.

The tank is 72x18x22
Substrate is playsand buy could add somethign like laterite but dont want to change the substrate alltogether. I will dose with ferts if nessisary but only want to doe with one or two general purpose ones and not a dozen of different tasks they do. No co2 other then mayby diy (yeast method).

I was thinking mayby 1/2 planted with tall pants like vals, swords... and the other with plants that get no taller then crypts.

What are some plants i could use?
Please use the common and scientific name if you know it.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Amazon sword plant, pretty much any sword plant is good for p's.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

get wistera its super simple grows tall


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> get wistera its super simple grows tall


looks good also.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

1.7wpg is dangerously high without some sort of CO2.

I wouldn't go over 1.5wpg with no CO2. Maybe get your hands on some excell, and hope that does the trick. Your best bet is pressurized CO2. --if that is the route you choose

If you had CO2, there are tons of plants you could grow in there with 1.7wpg.

If you don't want to dose any ferts, or CO2, your _best bet _would be 1wpg and stick with low light growers like Crypts, moss, Java fern, Bolbitis, and Anubias. << this is my advice for you


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> 1.7wpg is dangerously high without some sort of CO2.
> 
> I wouldn't go over 1.5wpg with no CO2. Maybe get your hands on some excell, and hope that does the trick. Your best bet is pressurized CO2. --if that is the route you choose
> 
> ...


would excell do the trick alone. Could candy cane style tape on the glass help? How about acouple diy co2 bottles?

what about some floating plants like duckweed or a type of lillies so that it will reduce the output at the bottom of the tank?

What about getting 1 fixture now then another after gettign a co2 unit? could i keep a jungle in half the tank while leaving the other half open for swimming?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Excell could do the trick alone. That is a tough question because all of my tanks seem to react a bit differently to how they are setup/run.
If you want those lights, hey give it a shot and report back here







If you use the DIY+excell thing, I think you should be golden. That might do the trick very well, especially if you keep up with your DIY yeast mix.
I love aquariums, and almost always have one running, so I would just get a pressurized system so I didn't have to mess with that stuff all the time. It's easier, plus it would work out to the same cost or even cheaper going with the pressurized system.

Duckweed IMO has to be the biggest pain in the butt plant there is..lol 
But it would block a lot of light if you let it cover the top. Maybe too much light.

You could absolutely get 1 of those lights, then get the other later. I wouldn't go for the high light plants just yet tho, just in case they wind up dead before you get the other one.
I think you might be suprized how nice and natural you can get a low light planted tank to look.
Plus it is so much easier than using high light.
You spend so much time trimming plants it starts to get crazy hah. You have to be into gardening to really enjoy it.

As far as the open area, you can absolutely do that. Lots of people use plastic strips to separate planted substrate and sand, so the can have good plant substrate for the planted side, and nice looking sand in the front, or in some other type of way.
It makes a nice look

Here is an example of that


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks

Your right that i shouldnt go really for high light plants since im still really at the stage where i buy 30$ worth of plants that all eventually die.

Would you think getting one light at a time would be a good idea since it would allow me to plant 1/2 the tank so i can learn then afteri get some grow get another light, mayby a cos system, and rescape with more knowlage of plants.

What is required for a cos system? as in upkeep not parts. like testing, refills...?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What are some plants that i could keep? I am trying for a south american biotype but will rpobably end up using somethign like cryps on the ground.

On Dr fostersand smith i am seeing co2 , semi auto and fully auto setups

What kind of upkeep is needed with each and whats the real difference? Which one would you recomend with price in mind?

Maual-

Semi auto-

Fully auto-


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ya, maybe plant half the tank with 1 light over it is fine. Just buy plants such as _Cryptocorynes_, _Anubias_, _Bolbitis_, _Microsorum_, & _Taxiphyllums_

As far as the CO2 systems are concearned, I have a pressurized system with a cylander, a regulator that has a needle valve and a bubble counter on it, tubing, and a diffuser.

The only other ways of dosing carbon that I know of is DIY yeast method, and Flourish Excell.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

can you id any of these plants?
1

2

Visit My Website


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sorry forgot to say that it is in or around rio orinoco in venezala (caribe habitat)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have no idea what that is


----------

